# Images taken seconds before disaster



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 30, 2022)

Exactly what it sounds like


----------



## obliviousbeard (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## thegooddoctor (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## JULAY (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Product Placement (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Burgerasssand (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## WowThatsNew (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 30, 2022)

@Santa Fe Swag this is a nice thread.  I expect great things going forward…


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 30, 2022)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> View attachment 3234306
> 
> @Santa Fe Swag this is a nice thread.  I expect great things going forward…


idgi


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 30, 2022)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> idgi



.gif is technically an image format, so does a .gif taken seconds before disaster fit this thread?


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Lone MacReady (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## GlobeBuster (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Jann_Hörn (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## acme (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## tehpope (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Professional Lurker (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Judas Connor Moon (May 1, 2022)




----------



## GlobeBuster (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Santa Fe Swag (May 1, 2022)




----------



## moocow (May 1, 2022)

Santa Fe Swag said:


> View attachment 3236410


Spoilered to avoid harshing the thread's general buzz, because everything everyone's posted so far has been hilarious.


Spoiler



Fuck Scientology right up its crooked, cultish ass. I hope every asshole responsible for that travesty (directly or not) spends eternity taking Xenu's razor-covered cock in every hole while the episodes of South Park that enraged them plays on a loop.


----------



## I fucking love Cocaine (May 1, 2022)

Santa Fe Swag said:


> View attachment 3234917


----------



## Eddie Riggs (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Monolith (May 2, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (May 2, 2022)




----------



## IDanceonTrannyGraves (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Santa Fe Swag (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Big Boz (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Robin Yad (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Glad I couldn't help (May 4, 2022)

> brace for faggotry

If only you knew how bad things would really become.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Jul 5, 2022)

We need to revive this thread.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 5, 2022)

Jarrell, Texas - 1997. This was the first tornado that touched down this day towards the end of its "rope" phase.  Over the course of the next few minutes it would dissipate but then reform into one of the most terrifying and destructive F5 tornadoes in history in terms of the sheer extremity of the damage. The worst hit areas were exposed to F5 strength winds for up to *five minutes*.


----------



## DankSmoker (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## GaryGrey (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jul 6, 2022)

A convicted pedophile about to get murdered by the father of one of the kids he raped. Not really a disaster.


----------



## Zinc1257 (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Tempress (Jul 6, 2022)

> "Karl attempted a walk between the two towers of the ten-story Condado Plaza Hotel in San Juan, Puerto Rico, on a wire stretched 37 metres (121 ft) above the pavement, but fell to his death when winds exceeded 48 kilometres per hour (30 miles per hour). The Wallenda family attributes the tragedy to "several misconnected guy ropes along the wire" and not the windy conditions. A film crew from WAPA-TV in San Juan taped the fall,


----------



## Muppetstudios (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## NOT a Loaded Gun (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Meat Target (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## CyberGoyim (Jul 20, 2022)

Another scumbag off the Earth


----------



## SpotOnTheWall (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Meat Target (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Piss Clam (Jul 20, 2022)

Not images, but you know.















			https://www.military.com/air-force/air-force-pilot-landed-damaged-10-warthog-using-only-cranks-and-cables.html


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 20, 2022)

Found that Jarrell footage, there's one other video I'll add if I track it down:






In less than 45 seconds it went from nothing to that nightmare. completely wiping an entire subdivision literally off the face of the Earth. Cars were ground into unrecognizable metal fragments and an engine block was found miles away.

 Nothing I have seen compares to that tornado before or since, except maybe El Reno.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 20, 2022)

WowThatsNew said:


> View attachment 3234253


He failed the MLG Water Bucket


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 20, 2022)

Elbow Greased Strength said:


> Found that Jarrell footage, there's one other video I'll add if I track it down:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Joplin tornado behaved similarly.


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 20, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> The Joplin tornado behaved similarly.


Those vortices at 0:36 before it explodes into a condensation funnel were insane. There's a video I remember of a truck driver heading into the storm from that tornado...it got literally pitch black like nothing I've seen before.

I'll see if I can find that one as it involves seconds before disaster as well.


----------



## Glowie Hunter Art Bell (Jul 20, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 21, 2022)

I like that stuff from Ukraine of the guys fucking around by the side of the road with their phones out taking videos, and then a tank comes up the road and they're like "oh hey, is that our guy- BOOM"
one of the videos is from the guys who got boomed and if you go through frame-by-frame the last frame is the tank firing


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Jul 21, 2022)

Tempress said:


> View attachment 3464652


Tightrope walking is fucking retarded anyway.


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Meat Target (Jul 21, 2022)

Press F for this king who left us too soon.




Elbow Greased Strength said:


> Those vortices at 0:36 before it explodes into a condensation funnel were insane. There's a video I remember of a truck driver heading into the storm from that tornado...it got literally pitch black like nothing I've seen before.
> 
> I'll see if I can find that one as it involves seconds before disaster as well.


Moore, El Reno, Joplin, Tuscaloosa... the early '10s had some particularly vicious twisters.


----------



## NOT a Loaded Gun (Jul 21, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> View attachment 3510845
> 
> View attachment 3510846


Context on the first two?

Edit: I see the rails now, on the first one. Thanks @Meat Target


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 21, 2022)

NOT a Loaded Gun said:


> Context on the first two?


#2, No idea. 

#1, look at the top right.


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## bile demon (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 22, 2022)

A 1/100th of a second later his leg turned to aspic.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Wuornos (Jul 23, 2022)

Footage taken inside Air New Zealand seconds before it crashed into Mount Erebus.









						Air NZ flight TE901 before it crashed into Mt Erebus. Warning: content may be upsetting.
					

The film was shot by a passenger aboard Air New Zealand flight TE901, not long before the aircraft crashed into Mount Erebus. Warning: the content of this vi...




					m.youtube.com


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 23, 2022)

Zinc1257 said:


> View attachment 3464623



I thought I was the only one who remembered that movie. It was surprisingly good for a cheap DTV Titanic mockbuster made for Fox Family of all things.


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Meat Target (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## ACE CERTIFICATION PROGRAM (Jul 23, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


>


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Montreal Duran (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Jul 24, 2022)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> View attachment 3521899


Mount St. Helens?


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 24, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> View attachment 3521477


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Cats (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Car Won't Crank (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 27, 2022)

DoomsdayElite said:


> View attachment 3529043


No fair, NO FAIR


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 27, 2022)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> No fair, NO FAIR


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Burgerasssand (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Autistic Joe (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Jul 31, 2022)

Long Tongue Silver said:


> Mount St. Helens?


Yup. Right as it started going off.


----------



## wopirish (Jul 31, 2022)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Yup. Right as it started going off.


If I'm not mistaken there was a volcanologist who happened to be there at that exact moment, and went down sending data cause he knew he was utterly fucked.

Yup.


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_A._Johnston


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Jul 31, 2022)

American 191


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Aug 14, 2022)

Spoiler



Oof. Press F for Dominick Cruz's nose.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Aug 14, 2022)

It's sort of like a hack magician whose signature trick is making a coin disappear, except instead of his own coin, it's yours, and you happen to live in a country which mints a $30 piece.


----------



## Autistic Joe (Aug 16, 2022)

All the credit to @My Name is Mud, that was brilliant.



My Name is Mud said:


> View attachment 3604690


----------



## ACE CERTIFICATION PROGRAM (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Captain Syrup (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Autistic Joe (Aug 17, 2022)




----------

